# Bolsover Castle by Drone in 4K



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Last week I popped over to Bolsover Castle just as the sun was setting. Cracking sunlight giving a slight reddish/orange colour to the castle (some bits had to be edited where it was a touch over-exposed and looked too white).

I used to live just below the castle as a kid, and always used to go playing (and sledging) in the field below it.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice Vid - DJI?


----------



## Losirob (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool video


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

PaulaJayne said:


> Nice Vid - DJI?


Yes, DJI Mavic Pro


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Losirob said:


> Very cool video


Thank you


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Really like that, some great perspectives and background music linked really well.
Dave


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you


----------

